# DIY RCA Cables Questions



## only126db (Feb 22, 2008)

Ok this actually isnt for home use but for a mobile audio system, but maybe someone here can help me out.

I'm thinking of making my own RCA cables and have seen many people using RG6 for home use.

How does the RG6 quad shield perform compared to standard audio rca's?

I am also wondering about the Ghz, Mhz and resistance of the cables, specifically would a 4.5Ghz cable benefit me over a whatever Mhz cable and does anyone know what the average resistance of standard/mid level audio rca's is or should be?

Not worried about cable flexibilty so thats not an issue, I just want the best noise rejection I can get and of course to be able to do it inexpensively.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Are you running video or audio over the rg6? the difference between rg59 and rg6 for lengths under 200ft is not noticeable. Where rg6 helps is if your running alongside power cables crossing them does not effect it. If your just running short lengths (under 25Ft) a good quality store bought cable would be just as good just dont buy monster or any other overpriced cables.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

For audio signals, there is no functional difference between RG-59, -6 or -6QS. The only purpose for QS is for added rejection of RF interference near broadcast towers. Since that's not an issue inside a car, there's no benefit to using it, although it will work fine.

Personally I'd stick with RG-59. It's not uncommon for RG-6 to have a so-called clad-copper center conductor, which is a copper coating over steel. I forget if it's only with QS or with regular RG-6 as well, but AFAIK all RG-59 has copper center conductors. For audio signals, I'd try to find some RG-59 that also has a copper shield.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## only126db (Feb 22, 2008)

Do you guys think this cable would be a good choice?

Tonyvdb....It's audio only..

http://store.haveinc.com/p-50216-gepco-14g-triax-rg11-low-loss-flex.aspx


----------

